# Some questions regarding changing screen on HTC Desire 626g



## misternikitas (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey, about 2 week ago I made little nice crack on my screen which expanded and half of my screen can't be used anymore. The price to repair it is 95 euros, but I can't afford that much (my psu went "boom" about a month ago and I had to buy a new one), so I thought about replacing it myself. This is the first time I am trying to change something on a phone and I have a few questions before I do anything. First of all, what is an LCD display? I have seen many sites selling the digitizer with the lcd display, do I need them both or just the digitizer? Moreover must I have anything else more than the screen digitizer when the touch screen is not working properly? Last but not least, could you recommend me a good site to buy it? I know I am new to smartphone hardware, but I can handle technology quite well, so I am quite confident about it.

 Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2016)

I dont know much about it... but until someone comes by that does, chew on the google results a bit. 

GL! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...e..69i57j69i60j69i61&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## misternikitas (Mar 22, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I dont know much about it... but until someone comes by that does, chew on the google results a bit.
> 
> GL!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...e..69i57j69i60j69i61&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks, I'll try my best and keep you updated


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't replace it by self. You will loose warranty, the phone will work like crap afterwards, HTC uses tons of mylars and double sided tapes to make the phone working and holding together, you won't have them. Afterwards proximity sensor will need recalibration, or it will malfunction. Only way to do it is via internal HTC smart cards with diag calbration software.

The price is okayish for the given phone... just do the repair, or you will pay twice, just because of poor quality.


----------



## misternikitas (Mar 22, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Don't replace it by self. You will loose warranty, the phone will work like crap afterwards, HTC uses tons of mylars and double sided tapes to make the phone working and holding together, you won't have them. Afterwards proximity sensor will need recalibration, or it will malfunction. Only way to do it is via internal HTC smart cards with diag calbration software.
> 
> The price is okayish for the given phone... just do the repair, or you will pay twice, just because of poor quality.


Are you 100% sure? I had contacted htc to send them the phone, but I am still waiting for them to send me the box and its been around 2 weeks. Btw they price given was not from htc but from a local store, I don't have any htc store in my city. Could it be higher, lower or the same?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 22, 2016)

misternikitas said:


> Are you 100% sure? I had contacted htc to send them the phone, but I am still waiting for them to send me the box and its been around 2 weeks. Btw they price given was not from htc but from a local store, I don't have any htc store in my city. Could it be higher, lower or the same?



It doesn't matter as long it is a authorized service location that does the job in the end. I don't know the authorized service partners in southern Europe especially Greece, only the nothern realm. If HTC support guides you, I hope they chose the closest partner... I hope... well... they are only people too, they tend to vary in quality... but that's the thing about RMA, a bit of lottery.

I am 100% sure because I used to repair them. Third parity, refurbished, restored screens are utter crap and they break down faster, touch ceases to work etc - a waste of money. I refused to even look at those solutions because of the failure rates, they cannot be trusted upon.


----------



## misternikitas (Mar 22, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It doesn't matter as long it is a authorized service location that does the job in the end. I don't know the authorized service partners in southern Europe especially Greece, only the nothern realm. If HTC support guides you, I hope they chose the closest partner... I hope... well... they are only people too, they tend to vary in quality... but that's the thing about RMA, a bit of lottery.
> 
> I am 100% sure because I used to repair them. Third parity, refurbished, restored screens are utter crap and they break down faster, touch ceases to work etc - a waste of money. I refused to even look at those solutions because of the failure rates, they cannot be trusted upon.


Thanks for the info! Help from an expert is always the best especially now that I don't know much about these. I will keep that in mind so that I am more careful with my phone . I guess that's why its way cheaper to just buy a digitizer and do it yourself.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 22, 2016)

misternikitas said:


> Thanks for the info! Help from an expert is always the best especially now that I don't know much about these. I will keep that in mind so that I am more careful with my phone . I guess that's why its way cheaper to just buy a digitizer and do it yourself.



It is not a screen with an air gap. Uses a UV reactive transparent gel. It needs to be cut off, then glue and the new screen atop the old LCD.


----------

